# Szyfrowany dysk z danymi

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam.

Mam pewien problem. Otóż mam dwa dyski. Na jednym system, na drugim dane. Dane są zaszyfrowane lvm+luks. 

Pytanie brzmi - jak wywołać vgchange -ay z fstab dla zaszyfrowanych danych na innym jak systemowy dysk.

Generalnie chciałbym podczas uruchamiania systemu wpisywać hasło i dalej, ażeby fstab montował mi zaszyfrowane partycje.

Będę wdzięczny za infrmacje.

UPDATE:

konfiguracja dmcrypt wg podanych w pliku konfiguracyjnym wzorów `vim /etc/conf.d/dmcrypt'

```

/data with passphrase

target=crypt-data

source='/dev/hda5'

```

rc-update add dmcrypt boot

rc-update add lvm boot

Pozdrawiam

nUmer

----------

